# Wearing a collar while in crate



## meandmyshadow (Apr 28, 2010)

My husband and I disagree over this. Do you leave collars on your dogs while in the crate or take them off?


----------



## Cowtown (Sep 23, 2009)

Take the collar off in the crate....there are stories about the collar getting hung up on something and the dog getting "hung" or choked to death.

There's really no need for the collar while in a crate so better to be safe than sorry.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

Agree with Cowtown on this. I always took Merlin's collar off when he was crated.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

Premier makes a type of break away collar that can be a good option for dogs where you need to be easily able to take the dog out.

If I am working with a dog who really dislikes handling and/or collar being put on/off...we will leave the collar on until those issues are addressed. If I'm traveling with dog/s, they have collars on even while crated. If it's a home where there's more than average risk of the dog getting loose from the yard.... the collar stays on. The risks/benefits have to be weighed for every situation. If you have a collar without dangling tags on, that is a much safer option (phone number embroidered on collar or boomerang type tags) than hanging tags.

My dogs usually don't wear collars unless we're walking.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

We take our little Cooper's collar off everytime he goes in his crate. I am scared of him choking and I would feel horrible if that happened and I forgot to take his collar off.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Take collar off*

*I always take the collar off before the dog goes in the crate*-they can catch their collar on the crate and choke to death.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

Why would you leave it on? I always take my jewellery off when I go to bed....


----------



## AcesWild (Nov 29, 2008)

I don't take my jewelery off when I go to bed.

But my dogs are also like the weird kids in the neighborhood (you know the ones) that run around naked all the time.


----------



## HiTideGoldens (Dec 29, 2009)

Jack doesn't wear a collar. We have a flat buckle collar for his training class (he has to wear that for the class) and he wears it sometimes when walking. I have a rope loop style lead that I bought at a show that we use for walking most of the time though.


----------



## theriot (Nov 25, 2009)

We never leave his collar on him unattended. I am too afraid of what could happen. Payton only wears his collar when we need to leash him for walks or car rides.

I had a friend who had a horror story with this and I would not be able to forgive myself if something happened.


----------



## Starfire5 (Apr 23, 2010)

Collar OFF!!!!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

DO NOT LEAVE the collar on your dog while in the crate! We learned early on how hazardous this can be. While during a Winter storm power outage, my husband went outside to get more wood for the fireplace and for that period of a few minutes, he put our puppy in the crate with her collar on. When he came back inside, she was choking as her collar got caught on the the crate. We take her collar off and leave it attached to the leash to prevent this from ever happening again. Don't let this happen to your dog.


----------



## Maddie12 (Feb 28, 2010)

Yikes! I'd never heard this before or even considered it. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Please NEVER leave the collar on inside the crate! Too many horror stories about this!


----------

